# Sticky  video editing software



## mini bogger

the purpose of this thread is to help our fellow riders find some good video editing software. post what software you use, how you like it, flaws, rating 1-10, etc. Feel free to post a video you made with your software.
I just downloaded powerdirector 9. so far i have been playing with it for a few hours and I'm starting to like it. lots of effects. one flaw i found was it is not by any means "easy" to figure out. A quick search on youtube will help a LOT. I'll come back with an update when i make a few vids with it.


----------



## Polaris425

Good Idea. Rep given.


----------



## Coolwizard

I've got Roxio Creator 2011 Pro. I've not used it enough to give a good review but so far I really like it. It has tutorials to explain everything.


----------



## mini bogger

so does powerdirector9. cyberlink has a youtube channel with all kinds of videos about it.


----------



## phreebsd

i always use the microsoft movie maker... then again i suck at video.


----------



## Bruiser

x2, I just use the movie maker that came on the cpu... I can add credits, title inlays, video, photo, music in background, you can fade music in/out as you want, etc. It is easy to use and for most people, this will be more than enough.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Lately I have been useing Windows Movie Maker also, so far, it has done a good job for me. Here is the last Video I done with Windows MM
http://www.youtube.com/user/MuddyBrute41?feature=mhee


----------



## rrsi_duke

i now use windows movie maker and i used to use pinnacle studio 9 i really like the pinnacle software but i lost it when i switched company computers and i had to much money in all the add ons and extras to replace. so now i just use the free stuff and make due. i have found to best way to make a video is to start with the music , then add the action. it is much easier to edit the footage than the audio. and from people talking to me and family members giving me advise i've come to the conclusion that a one song vid is much more enjoying to watch then a 8 to 10 minute on going ordeal.

but i'm always up to trying new software is this powerdirector free somewhere

and here is my youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/monroecountymudsters?feature=mhee


----------



## rrsi_duke

just found some free open source software that i'm going to play with over the next couple of days with some old footage. I'll report back if its worth trying


----------



## gpinjason

This one was made with Muvee Autoproducer.. It was a free trial that came with my laptop... Pretty decent program with some cool effects and stuff, but I'm cheap so I haven't bought the full version...






This one was with Windows Movie Maker... Pretty good and user friendly for a free program! I like it..






I got a new Kodak waterproof HD camera that I won on XtremeMudMag.com and it came with an editing program but I haven't had a chance to mess with it... It seems similar to Windows movie maker... I'll try to post up after I try it out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abthis01

also have the PowerDirector 9, good program for the price. Have been using it alot with my GoPro...awesome! Easy to use with different video types, pictures and music.
Used the MovieMaker but it gets squirrely if you do too many fades/transitions etc...locks up (that is with me using it on a laptop also, not as many problems when used on a PC)


----------



## mini bogger

seems like a lot of people are using the "free" stuff as y'all call it. i downloaded powerdirector9 for free, and it is 10x better than wmm. here is a link to a free download: 



watch it on youtube so you can read the description. there is a link you have to click in the description.


----------



## NMKawierider

I use Adobe Premiere Eliments 8 when I have to do detailed editing with both videos and sound but its a major processor and memory hog so most of my videos I use VideoPad Pro. Its easy, lots of effects & transitions and isn't such a processor hog. I can even use it with my old P4 single core computer.


----------



## mini bogger

abthis01 said:


> also have the PowerDirector 9, good program for the price. Have been using it alot with my GoPro...awesome! Easy to use with different video types, pictures and music.
> Used the MovieMaker but it gets squirrely if you do too many fades/transitions etc...locks up (that is with me using it on a laptop also, not as many problems when used on a PC)


this is the same problem i had with movie maker. every time i went to put a video on the timeline it would lock up and the screen would go white.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yep....


----------



## skid

imovie for mac, i like it, theres alot of options, and fairly easy to use.


----------



## mini bogger

bump! come on guys we need some reviews!


----------



## mini bogger

alright i think I've played with powerdirector 9 enough to give a review.
for an overall rating, I'll give it an 8 out of 10. the reason is it is hard to figure out at first. (not very user friendly) It has way more features than the average youtuber would ever need. you have the ability to easily play multiple clips at once, which is pretty cool. it has plenty of title effects. it has a button where you can take a screenshot from a video. Cyberlink has their own youtube channel with all kinds of videos on the software.

I hope some of you find this review helpful. be sure to check out the youtube video posted above for a free download!


----------



## Impact Fab

We use premier pro..little pricey but worth it...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GNAProd


----------



## wcs61

Well I downloaded AVS 6.1 Video Editing software on a trial basis. Finally figured it out, made a 9 minute (57mb) clip complete with music and converted to AVI format. Tried to upload to youtube and photobucket with no luck. Youtube was interrupted by the cable company doing service to their line. Once back up it uploaded but would not save. "A COPY OF THIS VIDEO HAS ALREADY BEEN UPLOADED" was the message. Strike 1
Photobucket kept giving me a error message about 80% into the upload. Strike 2
I'll try again later when the wife gets off my good laptop.


----------



## Sanative

I use iMovie..... I can't post the vid up here but pm me if you want it lol


----------



## NMKawierider

wcs61 said:


> Well I downloaded AVS 6.1 Video Editing software on a trial basis. Finally figured it out, made a 9 minute (57mb) clip complete with music and converted to AVI format. Tried to upload to youtube and photobucket with no luck. Youtube was interrupted by the cable company doing service to their line. Once back up it uploaded but would not save. "A COPY OF THIS VIDEO HAS ALREADY BEEN UPLOADED" was the message. Strike 1
> Photobucket kept giving me a error message about 80% into the upload. Strike 2
> I'll try again later when the wife gets off my good laptop.


I never have any luck uploading any video to my Photobucket account longer then 3 minutes. As for my You Tube Account, if I have music in a video, there are always copyright problems and they delete the audio on me. So, most of my final videos I have to use my Contour or Vimeo accounts. Good luck with yours.


----------



## wcs61

Ah ha! here's a message from youtube
Your video may have content that is owned or licensed by WMG. 
No action is required on your part; however, if you are interested in learning how this affects your video,

but check it out. My first trial run with watermarks on the trial issue.





As you can see there is not much mud since we can't go to the better trails while hunting season in open.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice ride. Don't be surprised if by tomorrow the audio is gone on this one.


----------

